# protein shakes make me full



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

hi, im a hard gainer desperate to gain weight. i would like to add in a couple of protein shakes a day to my diet but they always seem to fill me up too much by the time i eat my next meal. i naturally dont have a large appetite. anyone else have this problem? should i be taking these shakes directly after meals? cheers.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Stanco said:


> hi, im a hard gainer No such thing desperate to gain weight. Ok how much? and I take it you meant Mass? i would like to add in a couple of protein shakes a day to my diet but they always seem to fill me up Do you mean bloating? or psychologically? too much by the time i eat my next meal What protein? what are you mixing it with? skim milk/whole/water. i naturally dont have a large appetite Then train your stomach to ingest more, or make what you eat really count and stay away from supplements. anyone else have this problem? Yes should i be taking these shakes directly after meals? No cheers.


You should be eating whole food, spread into even meals, five to six times per day. Each meal should be blanced and contain Protein from lean meat/ Low GL carbs/ Good fat,in a ratio suitable to your goals and perhaps your metabolic type.

Cooked and processed food, also an imbalanced meal I;E too much protein, will congest your digestion. You really want food to clear your stomach in 3 hours so you can eat again.

If it is difficult to eat, then you need to biuld up your calories slowly. If digestion is a problem then eat more raw foods, which contain digestive enzymes, or if this isn't enough then take a full spectrum enzyme supplement such as Udo's Enzymes.

Eating Raw ginger prior to a meal may help.

Bloating after a shake is common, it is often an inflammatory action caused by lactose, this is made worse by making your shake with milk, try water.

Avoid weight gainer shakes unless you really have an eating problem, but if you want to take one then make your own from whey/oats/flax powder.

there is much more but one step at a time

SD


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah i like to eat as much food as i can as opposed to protein shakes, im just afraid im not consuming enough protein that is needed although i eat a lot of meat with most my meals. a lot of people advice to eata VERY large amount of protein a day and i dont feel like i can get that just by eating foods.

can i just post my diet for some advice man?

9:00 am : 3 scrambled eggs, small tin of baked beans, 1 slice of bread, glass of water, multivitamin

12:00 pm: pasta, chicken meat, lettuce, glass of water

3:00 pm: chicken sandwich with lettuce and butter, couple of pieces of fruit, handfull of prunes, water

6:00 pm: 4 slices of meat lovers pizza, water

10:00 pm: 5 weetbix (its a breakfast cereal if you dont know) with milk.

The foods i eat vary quite a bit but i usually have protein with carbs with every meal, that was just a smale of what i ate yesterday. I also take creatine 15 minutes before my workout which is usually before dinner.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Stanco said:


> yeah i like to eat as much food as i can as opposed to protein shakes, im just afraid im not consuming enough protein that is needed although i eat a lot of meat with most my meals. a lot of people advice to eata VERY large amount of protein a day and i dont feel like i can get that just by eating foods.


You only need huge amounts of protein if you are not training naturally. A natural weightlifter with little experience needs to only consume the protein required to meet your dietary needs, not muscle.

Muscular gains are in the region of 8lb per year or 10g per day!! so huge protein intake of 1.2-2g per pound of body weight is excessive to say the least.

But protein isn't consumed just for repair, it also slows digestive transit and provides valuable minerals/vitamins.

Therefore, work out your calories required for mass gain, then work out 40% of that number. This will be your Protein calories, dividing this by 4, as protein and carbs are 4 cals per gram, will give you how many gramms of Protein to consume in a day, you will find it isn't as many as you thought. Do the same for your carbs 40% and fat 20% although fat is 9 cals per gram ok.

Eating too much protein is associated with all sorts of health conditions, this is mainly due to saturated fats but more so that the more protein you eat, the less good carbs and fat you eat. Hence why you MUST eat your macronutrients in proportion 40/40/20 or possibly 50/30/20 if you are carb sensitive.

HTH

SD


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't have a shake straight after a meal......that would be over-eating.

Leave gaps from 2-3 hours before eating your next meal.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

im sure protein and carbs are 4 cals per gram


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

skizxi said:


> im sure protein and carbs are 4 cals per gram


Lol yeh! Havent gone over the basics in a long while and got that wrong, well spotted. I have adjusted the post.

thanks


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

if your a hard gainer, you wont gain anything from that diet. or very little. i would personaly eat more, i know its hard, but after a few weeks it will become easy, and once u start seeing gains, this will make u want to do it even more.

as stated, u should be eating every 2 to 3hrs, and u have a meal at 6, then nothing after that till 10? thats a 4hr gap.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Stanco said:


> can i just post my diet for some advice man?
> 
> 9:00 am : 3 scrambled eggs, small tin of baked beans, 1 slice of bread, glass of water, multivitamin
> 
> ...


This diet is too low in protein and from 3pm you have almost no quality protein sources.

Thats why you aren't growing mate

You are not a hardgainer just not getting enough protein for growth.

A simple increase in the amount of chicken and eggs will give you a boost for starters.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> This diet is too low in protein and from 3pm you have almost no quality protein sources.
> 
> Thats why you aren't growing mate
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong with the quantities here Tom, its the quality thats off and how its spread out. He is a natural trainer and a noob at that. With the prospect of gaining only 10g of lean mass per day, why need more protein?

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Stanco said:


> yeah i like to eat as much food as i can as opposed to protein shakes, im just afraid im not consuming enough protein that is needed although i eat a lot of meat with most my meals. a lot of people advice to eata VERY large amount of protein a day and i dont feel like i can get that just by eating foods.
> 
> can i just post my diet for some advice man?
> 
> ...


Is thsi typical of what you eat? or what you eat now you have made a lifestyle change? Record all your food onto www.fitday.com look at your calories, if you aren't gaining, up them slowly.

SD


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

SportDr said:


> I see nothing wrong with the quantities here Tom, its the quality thats off and how its spread out. He is a natural trainer and a noob at that. With the prospect of gaining only 10g of lean mass per day, why need more protein?
> 
> SD


Well all I said was that he needed more protein. if thats wrong why did you write this



sportDr said:


> 9:00 am : 3 scrambled eggs, small tin of baked beans full of sugar and salt avoid, 1 slice of bread Hope its granary, glass of water, multivitamin Add a vit c too 1000mg. Have oats here, you cant beat them.
> 
> 12:00 pm: pasta, chicken meat, lettuce, glass of water Add fruit here
> 
> ...


This is more protein in the diet than what he was eating before.

I just said that more quality protein is needed in the form of chicken and eggs and that there was no quality protein sources after 3pm.

You just wrote it out for him


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> Well all I said was that he needed more protein. if thats wrong why did you write this
> 
> This is more protein in the diet than what he was eating before.
> 
> ...


Lol sorry Tom slight mis-understanding,

Asked what your rationale was thats all as I thought you might be stearing him down the 1-2g/lb route. I wasn't saying you were wrong mate.

SD


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys thx so much your imput. This is a basic diet for me, i always try to eat as much as i can with each meal. In response to me not having enough protein in my diet, i was basically raised to think that carbs are needed the most in muscle building. As a kid i read books from Dr Dardan and Mike Mentzer and they all say the same thing. 20 protein, 20 fat and 55 carbs a day.

Thats why i asked the question about protein shakes, i don't feel i can handle to eat more meat as i do right now thats why i wanted to take the protein shakes. But as i said, the shakes make me pretty full and by the time i have to eat my next meal, i only eat a bit because im not hungry at all.

If you guys really think i should eat more protein than i will. And thx sportDr for your advice.

One more thing, i've been weight training now for about 4 years. I've gained about 10 kg's of muscle. Is this is a normal gain? I feel i should be getting much better results, i feel frustrated at times as i se so many other people effortlessly gain muscle while i bust my ass day in day out.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

SportDr said:


> Lol sorry Tom slight mis-understanding,
> 
> Asked what your rationale was thats all as I thought you might be stearing him down the 1-2g/lb route. I wasn't saying you were wrong mate.
> 
> SD


Yeah I should have put a *say this with a p!ss taking smile* type scenario setter in the post before or maybe this :tongue10: smilie

Sorry I was having a funny 5 minutes and obviously tone of voice is not expressed over a post. 

It was just a light jibe and not intended to be a totally serious post. I agree that super protein loading is not for the natural bber beginner as their bodies cannot assimilate that much.


----------

